# No



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

No.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Yes.*

Yes.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Nada.*

Nada.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Prada.*

Prada.


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

noneya


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Hello Mudda, hello Fadda*

Hello Mudda, hello Fadda.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Nyet.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

What part of "no" don't you understand?

Margaret


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

no means yes?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Why do you have to be so negative?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm positive you're being negative.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Maybe.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

No means no.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Nawwww


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuure


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Like, _whateverrrrrrrr_.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

When?


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Noh


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Weigh


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Crap.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

pq


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Achoo


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

When Hell freezes over.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

When heaven's ablaze.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

it was the french...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Who swatted the fly


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

That ate the pies


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

What the Sam Hill... ?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Samovar


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Brainstrained said:


> When Hell freezes over.


Interestingly enough many people believe hell is cold.
Cultures in colder climates tend to believe hell is cold while cultures in hotter climates tend to believe hell is hot. The Inuit believe hell is cold as do the Swedes (Swedenborgian). Indians and Greeks etc. of course believe Hell is hot.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Helen Reddy.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Redd Fox Mulder berry


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Helen Reddy.


So I've heard


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Herd mentality


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Individuality


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Ena said:


> Herd mentality


I never heard that.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I have two cats.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have two problems with this thread.

One, it doesn't


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Motion passed.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Stamped and signed.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

And I've got the proof.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Simply.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

laterz!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

rondini said:


> laterz!


Hey! Isn't that what K-OS always says...


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> No.



Why the f&ck not?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

TD,

"Almost nightly" is a curious semantic construction. I believe it is intended to mean "most but not all nights," but could it also mean "at dusk"?

Anyway, kwmike, because I'm your mother and I said so.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Kazak said:


> "Almost nightly" is a curious semantic construction. I believe it is intended to mean "most but not all nights," but could it also mean "at dusk"?


Who knows. You'd have to ask the owners of the website that I piked the graphic from; I didn't save the URL. However I did choose the graphic because of its curious (and amusing) semantics.

Anyway, back on topic. I'd like to sell a vowel.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I've got some gently-used consonants up for grabs... cheap!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

I know some entreprenurial ladies that'll model some dipthongs, for any interested collectors. [Serious applications only, please.]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> [Serious applications only, please.]


Given the subject matter, how could you possibly not be?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Geez, I thought I'd get to vote in another poll.... now I feel ripped

Oh, and in responce to "No"


YESNABY (n.)
A 'yes, maybe' which means 'no'.

from 'The Meaning of Liff'

http://folk.uio.no/alied/TMoL.html


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

wait...


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

overkill said:


> wait...


For Godot?


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

its only illegal if you get caught


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

True.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

False positive.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Bird is the word.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

In the beginning there was the bird.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

and the bird was without form, and void,
and the the spirit of Bird moved upon the face of the waters
and said,
"Let there be Bird!"


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't be absurd!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The bird's the word.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

& that's the second... who'll be third?


----------



## rhythms (Sep 24, 2003)

who's on first...


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

And the first shall be last.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Loonette gets the final word: No Means No


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A very firm maybe.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

A conciliatory "absolutely not!"


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

And why not, indeed!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

That's positively negative.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, perhaps you should know that I'm a slightly negative positivist.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

It's clearly blurred.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Such foggy clarity.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Such soggy charity!


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Any votes for obfuscation?


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Always eschew obfuscation.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Strunk and White: "Omit needless words."


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Bunk and Spite: _that's a lie!_ & _get a life._


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Perhaps this thread could be merged with the "Test" thread.

"No?"


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Possibly an affirmative. With caution.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There's a test thread?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Nao

Laterz


----------

